# Why APC UPS cost 3700 while other good ones cost 1800 only - DIFFERENCE ?



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 3, 2009)

Good company's UPS such as of microtek cost 1800 only for the 600VA while 650VA ups of APC costs 3700. what is the big factor that makes people buy APC ups then ? Is it really worth that big difference ?
Wanted to know bout this.


Also - Another question -

My pc is an assembled AMD dual core but it is very sensitive to even little voltage fluctuation or whatever u say. While other pcs in home keep running fine, mine shuts off just for small fluctuations. Cud anyone help me in this matter as well ?

Even some assembled pcs (others) in the house, dont have this problem. What do i need to do with my pc then ?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 3, 2009)

The extreme sensitivity of your PC to mains fluctuations is most probably because your computer's PSU (SMPS) is of poor quality.

A PSU has capacitors which serve certain functions. One of those functions is to prevent the output from being affected by brief changes in the mains voltage. If those capacitors don't have the proper values, they don't do a proper job of guarding against mains fluctuations.

Regarding the cost of APC vs. other brands, there's more than one factor involved. One is that the design of the APC UPS may be more sophisticated, causing higher manufacturing costs.

Another factor is that APC is a foreign company and they may have to pay more to have manufacturing rights in India.

Still another factor is that APC is a giant corporation. Large companies have much higher overhead expenditures than smaller companies. (Overheads are expenses that do not go directly into manufacturing a product, such as officers' cars, living quarters, advertising, medical insurance, paid holidays, research, conferences, fancy buildings, etc etc etc). We, their customers, have to pay for all that. So they charge a higher price for the same product.


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2009)

APC = 

1. High brand value.
2. Excellent product design.
3. Easy to replace battery.
4. Solid warranty.
5. High throughput.
6. High quality components.

Not saying this, cause I am a APC fanboy. I have had experiences with other UPS. My microtech one died out after 6-7 months, back up was never good. Another one I got..cannot remember the company, but the same price range...would never shut the system down, when running on UPS power. Had an inefficient power management system I guess.

Bette to pay more, and get good quality. After all the UPS protects our systems, against instant shut down and constant power regulation.


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 3, 2009)

XtremeFuturistic said:


> Also - Another question -
> 
> My pc is an assembled AMD dual core but it is very sensitive to even little voltage fluctuation or whatever u say. While other pcs in home keep running fine, mine shuts off just for small fluctuations. Cud anyone help me in this matter as well ?
> 
> Even some assembled pcs (others) in the house, dont have this problem. What do i need to do with my pc then ?




i too had d same problem earlier but later whn i bought a powerfull SMPS d problem got sorted...


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks. But can u tell me what a "VA" output has impact on ups performance and its overall effect. I mean, if i buy a 500VA ups of apc for 2600, wud it be much better than a 800VA + dual battery ( 30 mins backup against 15 mins backup for a single battery ups ) ups of microtek of 800VA ?

For me, a 30 minutes backup doesnot mean any better than a 15 minutes backup, but the ups should perform as good as it can and protect pc against voltage fluctuations and all the common problems found in general ups systems.


So summing up -

Wud a (Rs 2800) 800VA ups microtek/any other fine company (please tell the name if u know) wud be better for me, than a 
500VA ups of apc (Rs 2600) ? Is 500VA enough and fine ?


What is actually VA's impact on ups quality and result ?


+

What PSU (SMPS) can i go for, as per voltage fluctualtions etc. should not go on ? I cant go for the high priced SMPS though as i just want fluctuations shutdown off and not any performance. I dont have hungry cpu components or graphics here. Am using Zebronics included 450W PSU of antibiotic right now. Just tell me affordable PSUs with some prices too.

Thanks.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 4, 2009)

To answer your questions fully will need a long and detailed explanation which is just not practicable here. But I'll try to clear up a few things.

VA stands for Volt-Amperes. It's an indication of how much power can be drawn from the UPS without overloading it. It's similar, but not exactly the same, as Watts. It is NOT an indication of how long it can provide backup. That depends on battery capacity.

Protection against voltage fluctuations depend on the quality of design. It has no connection with the VA rating .

500VA should be good enough for most desktop PCs of modest configuration, especially if you use an LCD monitor. The problem with comparing UPSes of different brands on the basis of their VA ratings is that they may not be equally honest in their rating methods, just like with PSUs and amplifiers.

Regarding the PSU, I can't help much at the moment. I used to know a good model that's not overly expensive, but ATM they have some problems importing them from their factory and they've stopped selling it.

About a month ago, I bought several iball PSUs for my clients. They're basic 400W models, not high-end. Some of them are used with powerful CPUs and they've been doing OK so far.


----------



## acewin (Jun 4, 2009)

microtek is good, you can surely buy it. In India IMO after APC for UPS I will say Microtek. Have used one of HP UPS also 800VA worked quiet well, though when I went for buying it second time the shopkeeper said they are getting complaints and pushed for buying Microtek. As far as I remember its mostly due to bad HP coustomer service who were not ready to replace faulty units, but rest was good. 
I do not know same about microtek or not. Companies mostly give 1 year of warranty, but f the unit is faulty they replace it with proper unit or not and that too on time is what should count in my opinion.

Certainly you will have more running time with dual-battery, and buying a 800VA is good choice as then you can run more hardware attached to it.

I still remember I used to run my broadband ADSL router for almost 25-30 minutes on the HP 800VA UPS(its currently with my ex room-mate)


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 4, 2009)

So, i might go for APC 500VA ups for Rs 2600. looks fine to me. but guys, is iball 400W PSU just good in my problem ? I dont have high end graphics card so 400W is good, but can anyone be having iball psu prices and tell if they r ok for cutting off unwanted shut downs ? or anything else ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2009)

Are iBall components.reliable..?...I would still bank on APC..!


----------



## pimpom (Jun 5, 2009)

asigh said:


> Are iBall components.reliable..?...I would still bank on APC..!


asigh, we were not comparing iball and APC. APC was discussed in connection with UPSes, and I mentioned buying iball PSUs, _not_ UPS.

I tried to make it clear that I'm not recommending iball PSUs in particular. I needed some inexpensive PSUs for my clients but my regular suppliers had run out of stocks of their own brand. I bought the basic iball PSUs because they happened to be readily available from my suppliers. I explained the circumstances to my clients.

When iball started out some years ago, I was not satisfied with the design of their PSUs. I wrote to them, pointing out certain shortcomings and suggested some changes. I don't know if they paid any attention. I have not bought any iball PSUs since then until last month.

I did not get a chance to open those recent ones and check the design and construction. So I can't really say anything about their quality. So far they're doing the job, but it's been only a short while.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 5, 2009)

I think acewin said right about the UPS, Microteck dual battery is a good buy, but I dont know their service support. i have been using APC untill now, and their service supprot is excellent, they replaced the ups within two days, and then it was again giving me problems so they gave me a new one. APC carries 2year warranty.

as for the shutdown problem it has to be your PSU, buy CoolerMaster or Corsair. even the low end will  perform better than cheap local makes. honestly go with that. 
but which ups you currently have on this pc? is it without any ups then it has to go down


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank u pimpom and all u guys. I wud try for iball psu or ask the computer dealer for a stable but affordable psu. cant spend too much on it, before trying for cheaper ones cos price difference between 600 and 2500 (not counting the 4500 cost PSUs of more reputed companies) for a psu is just too much.

Iball or any other stable psu will do for now.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2009)

pimpom said:


> asigh, we were not comparing iball and APC. APC was discussed in connection with UPSes, and I mentioned buying iball PSUs, _not_ UPS.
> 
> I tried to make it clear that I'm not recommending iball PSUs in particular. I needed some inexpensive PSUs for my clients but my regular suppliers had run out of stocks of their own brand. I bought the basic iball PSUs because they happened to be readily available from my suppliers. I explained the circumstances to my clients.
> 
> ...


 

Hey..when did I say..we are comparing iBall to APC. I happened to ask this "forum" about iBall..since the name came up in this thread. Nor am I saying..or said..that you recommended iBall...though if you want..you can..its a free world..!


----------



## PraKs (Jun 5, 2009)

+ 1 for APC

Using from past 2.5 years. Not even single problem in Battery / Any parts.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 5, 2009)

XtremeFuturistic said:


> Iball or any other stable psu will do for now.




atleast take cooler master's 390w thats cheaper.. but way better quality than intex or iball.

ups > apc.. but if you have a limited budget take microtek single battery thats good enough. who uses the pc when it is going down in another 10 min anyway, also it takes more time to recharge the batter and that consumes a lot of electricity too.

honest saying iball sux. you can get CM390w in less than 1k so buy that, eles its ur choice i cant force you


----------



## pimpom (Jun 5, 2009)

asigh said:


> Hey..when did I say..we are comparing iBall to APC. I happened to ask this "forum" about iBall..since the name came up in this thread.


OK, point taken. Though, to readers who didn't know your intentions, it did look as if you were talking about iball vs. APC. Two short sentences in the same line, joined by dots without a gap. 



> Nor am I saying..or said..that you recommended iBall


_That_ comment was not aimed at you. I just wanted to make it clear to the OP and everyone else that mentioning my recent purchase of iball PSUs should not be taken as a recommendation of iball PSUs over other brands.



> ...though if you want..you can..its a free world..!


????!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2009)

@pimpom:
Bro...not to offend you..or any others on this forum. I was saying, we are free to recommend/give positive or negative reviews about any product we wish too.

Like its a free world..this is a free forum too.


----------

